# I am concerned



## shel6733 (May 27, 2008)

My neighbour has 8 cats She finally got the females neutered 2 males remain un-neutered 1 of these a 2 Year old ginger called Garfield I found him on my patio 3 months ago in a collapsed state, because the owners are out all day i took him in and gave him food, I had no contact prior to this event, he recovered I now think he was exhausted, I tried to return him to his owner, but he seems terrified of the other cats who lay in wait and fight him at every oppotunity
The owner feels he is an outcast and asked me to feed him whilst she found a home, nothing has happened! I contacted the Cat protection Society, and they say they neutered the females and took 4 kittens, I get the impression they feel they have done enough
Today it has been like a war zone and 1 of the posse got into my house with Garfield and all hell was let loose
What do I do? the cat will not go home he will not even go near their gate He regards my place as a safe haven. The owner is willing for anyone to take him, but I feel he needs a vetted home and neutering
My husband is 83 and ailing I am 77 and knackered What would you do?


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

I think your best bet is to get your neighbour to sign him over to you with a proper document of sorts so that you can neuter him with no comeback on yourselves. The CPL should help with neutering costs. xxx


----------



## shell30984 (Apr 2, 2010)

Where abouts are you? if your local to me then i could help?
im in derbyshire.


----------



## shel6733 (May 27, 2008)

thank you alas I live in Shoreham By Sea (South Coast)
I appreciate your reply Shelagh


----------

